# Solution for annoying tables!



## judebert (Apr 16, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats brilliant, I'll have to try it out. 
Cheers


----------



## marcexec (Feb 11, 2009)

I upgraded the filter to handle links correctly.


----------

